# peace out



## a.t

? peace out  מה הכי קרוב בעברית ל​


----------



## cfu507

לפי המילון שלי המשמעות של הצירוף הזה הוא סלנג למילה ביי (להיתראות). כל מה שתבחר עשוי להתאים.​ 
המלצה חמה, יש מילון גם לפורום הזה. רואה למעלה? 
רשמתי את המושג שנתת ויש שם שירשור כי כבר שאלו בפורום באנגלית מה הפירוש של הצירוף הזה. אתה מוזמן להציץ בשרשור על peace out​


----------



## a.t

נכון, אתה צודק, אני בד"כ עושה את זה

... היום שכחתי, סליחה

תודה​


----------



## בעל-חלומות

יש בעברית מילה מאוד שימושית שיכולה להתאים כאן בדיוק. לא הרבה מכירים אותה בימינו, אבל פעם כשאנשים היו נפרדים הם היו אומרים: "שלום".​


----------



## tFighterPilot

The best I can think of is "יאללה בי"


----------



## a.t

:dתודה רבה​


----------



## cfu507

בעל-חלומות said:


> יש בעברית מילה מאוד שימושית שיכולה להתאים כאן בדיוק. לא הרבה מכירים אותה בימינו, אבל פעם כשאנשים היו נפרדים הם היו אומרים: "שלום".​


 

כן, אה?... אכן שלום בימינו אומרים כשנפגשים, מתראים, פותחים בשיחה ופחות כשנפרדים לשלום.
נקווה שהמילה שלום תחזור במהרה להיות חלק מחיינו גם בהקשר האחר שלה .​


----------



## 2PieRad

tFighterPilot said:


> יאללה בי




מערוץ יוטיוב _כאן._

סוחר קנאביס מחפש משהו בנייד. לא רואים מה בדיוק כי המסך מטושטש. שואלים אותו _זה הכול טלגראס? _והוא עונה שזה לא טלגראס אלה טלגראם, _טלגראס הייתי שם חודש, אחי, הבנתי מי מה, מי נגד מי ו_*יאללה ביי*. 

אני רוצה סתם לאשר ש_יאללה ביי _פה גם אומר סגנון peace out/bye. 

לא בטוח מה זה _טלגראס/ם, _רק יכול להניח שזה עוד רשת סוחרי/קוני קנאביס, כמו משלו_._

תודה


----------



## amikama

Erebos12345 said:


> אני רק רוצה סתם לאשר ש_יאללה ביי _פה גם אומר בסגנון peace out/bye.


כן, משהו כזה... הכוונה של הדובר הייתה שהוא עזב את טלגראס.


Erebos12345 said:


> לא בטוח מה זה _טלגראס/ם, _רק יכול להניח שזה עוד רשת סוחרי/קוני קנאביס


כן, טלגראס זאת רשת ידועה לסחר (בלתי חוקי) בקנביס, שמתנהלת באמצעות אפליקציית הטלגראם.


----------



## 2PieRad

אה אוקי, זה ברור. תודה, גם על התיקונים.


----------

